# New MODL list?



## deepz (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi
When can we expect announcement of new MODL list and other changes?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

deepz said:


> Hi
> When can we expect announcement of new MODL list and other changes?


MODL list can change as per the Labour ministry of Australia. It dosen't have any fix duration. Regular surveys are carried out by the gov to analyze  the labour shortage in diverse fields. This is how it goes.........


----------



## deepz (Aug 18, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> MODL list can change as per the Labour ministry of Australia. It dosen't have any fix duration. Regular surveys are carried out by the gov to analyze  the labour shortage in diverse fields. This is how it goes.........


I heard that there will be some changes in MODL by october end. I was asking about that.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah yeah we all are waiting for that .. hopefully, soon


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

I think at end of 2009.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> I think at end of 2009.


I seriously hope that they don't reshuffle everything there...!


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello Mr India,
How do (ACS/DIAC) verify employment?
I cannot provide referance from HR, will the consulate verify it only from my referances or HR?

pls suggest.



mr.india said:


> I seriously hope that they don't reshuffle everything there...!


----------



## reachali (Oct 17, 2009)

You can provide a statutory declaration for employer or HR references.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Hello Mr India,
> How do (ACS/DIAC) verify employment?
> I cannot provide referance from HR, will the consulate verify it only from my referances or HR?
> 
> pls suggest.


Not necessarily, you may provide your manager's reference, co worker's reference, project references. I have not heard ACS calling and verifying your employment but DIAC might call to verify ur employment. 

This is my personal view... I might be wrong.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks 4 the response,
My HR will only confirm that so n so person was employed from XX to YY period.
Duties n job responsibilities will not be disclosed by HR (as per company policy), will this be accepted by DIAC????


mr.india said:


> Not necessarily, you may provide your manager's reference, co worker's reference, project references. I have not heard ACS calling and verifying your employment but DIAC might call to verify ur employment.
> 
> This is my personal view... I might be wrong.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Gaurav,

DIAC and ACS deal with employment verification on daily basis.. They are not gonna call and ask all your employers. They will call if they feel suspicious. They have their own ways of verifying, they understand that HR can only authenticate that this person worked.

You don't have to worry as long as you are telling truth.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

deepz said:


> Hi
> When can we expect announcement of new MODL list and other changes?


There is no new list guys... MODL is going to become history..


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

MODL has been removed, SOL will change in the middle of the year and CSL will be removed at the same time.

So, no more MODL (now) and no CSL (mid year).

Dolly


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

ACS never call the employers to verify the documents.

In my case, there was no call for verification from ACS but I am not sure for DIAC< they can check with your employer or call you, it depends ...



Gaurav said:


> Hello Mr India,
> How do (ACS/DIAC) verify employment?
> I cannot provide referance from HR, will the consulate verify it only from my referances or HR?
> 
> pls suggest.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Is ACS still giving 2231-79(Oracle specialist) assessment?????
Pls advice, as I need to go for skill assessment in March (I will complete 4 Yrs)

Should I wait till April or I shld apply for ACS???


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Is ACS still giving 2231-79(Oracle specialist) assessment?????
> Pls advice, as I need to go for skill assessment in March (I will complete 4 Yrs)
> 
> Should I wait till April or I shld apply for ACS???


ACS will give MODL CODE & CSL till June end for those who applied before May 1st. If the requirements are fulfilled.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Avinash,
Then Computing Professional (oracle specialist) will be considered as CSL by DIAC till June end???? 

If so, then I can go for skill assessment in march.
Claim the CSL for priority processing and apply before june end to DIAC

Pls suggest.


avinash said:


> ACS will give MODL CODE & CSL till June end for those who applied before May 1st. If the requirements are fulfilled.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Gaurav,

When you apply for ACS, you need to mention the MODL CODE (pulldown menu) that you are applying for. If CODE is there and your application is simple and straight forward. you should get your ACS with in 12 weeks. So it is March , April & May. If your case is not straight then you would be taking a RISK.

Check this link.
https://ibs.acs.org.au/events/(S(dgbk0auaydymvw455efiev45))/skills/application/application.aspx


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Avinash,
there is AsCO code in application form menu, do we have to type MODL description (in my case Oracle specialist) by hand??
What can be a non straight case???
On getting MODL assessment and filing the application with DIAC, what will the application status if new SOL is implemented????
Will they withdraw all applications filed after 8th Feb 2010??? 

Pls guide


avinash said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> When you apply for ACS, you need to mention the MODL CODE (pulldown menu) that you are applying for. If CODE is there and your application is simple and straight forward. you should get your ACS with in 12 weeks. So it is March , April & May. If your case is not straight then you would be taking a RISK.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

avinash said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> When you apply for ACS, you need to mention the MODL CODE (pulldown menu) that you are applying for. If CODE is there and your application is simple and straight forward. you should get your ACS with in 12 weeks. So it is March , April & May. If your case is not straight then you would be taking a RISK.
> 
> ...


Are you sure, as I hear that there is no MODL anymore.. if no MODL then there is no CSL for computing professionals..

I would say, write a mail to ACS, ask for the details, they are friendly and helpful.

Good Luck..


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

....


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Randhir,
ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community
ACS is still assessing and giving MODL.

as per my understanding, DIAC will consider CSL requests for priority processing, only thing is that they will not give MODL points.

Pls correct me, if m wrong


mr.india said:


> Are you sure, as I hear that there is no MODL anymore.. if no MODL then there is no CSL for computing professionals..
> 
> I would say, write a mail to ACS, ask for the details, they are friendly and helpful.
> 
> Good Luck..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Randhir,
> ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community
> ACS is still assessing and giving MODL.
> 
> ...


There still exists grey area.. While MODL ceases to exisit, ACS cannot access you for MODL Which means you loose CSL as well. 

I would again say, it would be best idea to contact ACS as what we feel might not be true.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

hello Randhir,
i emailed ACS and got this response....... what does it convey???
is 2231-79 a CSL??? 
pls suggest 

*Dear Gaurav,

If you are eligible, the specialisation will be listed on your letter.


For more details about our process, please visit ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community <http://www.acs.org.au/skills>

Regards,
Skills Assessment Support Officer
[email protected]

________________________________

From: Reception
Sent: Wed 10/02/2010 2:35 PM
To: INFO
Subject: FW: Skill Assessment: Web Enquiry Form gaurav


Salutation: Mr
First name: gaurav
Reference No:
Nature of Enquiry: Other
Email: [email protected]
Details: IS ACS still giving Computing Professionals 2231-79 (Oracle specialist) skill results?????? Also is Computing Professional (Oracle) a part of CSL after 8th Feb 2010??? I do not want to claim MODL points, just want to apply for skill assessment if Computing Professional (Oracle) still a part of CSL. Pls suggest*.




mr.india said:


> There still exists grey area.. While MODL ceases to exisit, ACS cannot access you for MODL Which means you loose CSL as well.
> 
> I would again say, it would be best idea to contact ACS as what we feel might not be true.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> hello Randhir,
> i emailed ACS and got this response....... what does it convey???
> is 2231-79 a CSL???
> pls suggest
> ...


Do you see Oracle specialist in current CSL? 
Currently only MODL computing professions are there on CSL. 

What ACS is saying that they will access you as Oracle Professional/ specialist, but they cannot comment if it will be CSL or not. It would depend on then immigration policy (probably new SOL)

One thing good for you is that you are not planning to apply immediately... so, wait for a while and see how things progress.. apply for ACS once you are comfortable.

Regards,


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Randhir,
I am not understanding ur statements. 

*Currently only MODL computing professions are there on CSL. *
Ans: ASCO 2231-79 (Oracle) is MODL for computing professional ...just like ur 2231-79 (network/security/internet)

And as DIAC has still not revoked/revised the CSL, computing professionals those included in MODL are a part of CSL

Further pls refer to the link http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/priority-processing.pdf
on *Question 20* it says that Computing professionals having specilisation (in my case oracle n urs Network) are on CSL and will recieve priority 4/5 for processing till new SOL .

Now, pls suggest ur interpretation as if this is fact many of the applicants (like me) can sill have some hope if things really move on quickly. :ranger:



mr.india said:


> Do you see Oracle specialist in current CSL?
> Currently only MODL computing professions are there on CSL.
> 
> What ACS is saying that they will access you as Oracle Professional/ specialist, but they cannot comment if it will be CSL or not. It would depend on then immigration policy (probably new SOL)
> ...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> I have read out the following from IMMI site
> Removal of the MODL
> On 8 February 2010, the Minister for Immigration and Citizenship, Senator Chris Evans, announced the outcomes of a review of the Migration Occupations in
> Demand List (MODL).
> ...


If I apply for skill assessment today... I will not be accessed as MODL (since it no longer exists) therefore, I'll not be in CSL, that's my understanding... I amy be wrong..


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

But ACS has said it in it's headline that ' ACS will continue to access MODL applications from offshore applicants'
also they replied to my mail that ' they will award specialty, if found suitable'

As per my understanding applicants applying to ACS/DIAC after 8th Feb 2010 would not be able to claim MODL points.

And applicants (lik u) who have submitted before 8th Feb will be eligible to claim those MODL points, that's the difference.




mr.india said:


> If I apply for skill assessment today... I will not be accessed as MODL (since it no longer exists) therefore, I'll not be in CSL, that's my understanding... I amy be wrong..


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

MODL CODE and MODL point are two separate thing. MODL points have been removed not the MODL CODE/LIST.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

avinash said:


> MODL CODE and MODL point are two separate thing. MODL points have been removed not the MODL CODE/LIST.


Will you be able to claim CSL priority Still?


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes that is what my understanding is.


----------



## xironix (Feb 15, 2010)

*CSL and MODL for ICT professionals*



mr.india said:


> Will you be able to claim CSL priority Still?


Dear Friend,

If you lodge your application after 8 Feb 2010, you will not receive MODL points, but you will be assessed in MODL as the list does exist itself (ACS hasn't revoked the list). So, it means that you will be in CSL and be at the forth priority level till new SOL will be announced by DIAC.

Regards,
Amir


----------

